# The mediatorial subjection of Christ (Hugh Martin)



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 8, 2019)

The subjection of Christ's divine person, in his Mediatorial office, to this necessity of prayer, illustrates the true nature of his humiliation.

Hugh Martin, _The Shadow of Calvary: Gethsemane – The Arrest – The Trial_ (Edinburgh: Lyon & Gemmell, 1875), p. 51.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

